# Introducing Blue to Fiona



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Introduced Blue and Fiona today, carefully supervising the two girls. Both puffed up and kept vocalizing. Kept my arm between them as they tried to bite each other. After a while they would calm down and preen until,one remembered, hey, that other bird is new! Both carefully inspected Fionas two,week,old eggs. Then Blue would vocalize again, getting them both going again. The two girls in the next door cage also got involved. Lucy watched on impassively while Tracy flew around and flapped.Of course Lucy and Tracy took turns sitting on their three new eggs. Fiona jumped onto my arm repeatedly and would sit there until Blue would come up behind her. Then Fiona would go check her eggs, both would separate and preen, then the vocalizing would start again. After an hour, I got tired before they did. May put them in adjoining cages for a while to get to know each other. Will let them gradually get to be friends. Don't think I dare trust them together alone yet. Blue definitely isn't as tolerant as Lucy was (just, "thank God, another pigeon!"). Fiona looked pleased to have a new friend of sorts. Although I think she still fancies Tracy too. Amazing how much back and forth social interaction between the birds! Hope they stop squabbling for dominance soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is funny the way the birds will interact with each other and they all have their own social status within the flock. I hope they will all get along soon and may peace reign within the coop. Who is the little diva of the group? ..or are there several?*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I think each bird believes she is the diva.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why put them together, and in Fionas cage? That is asking for problems. They should be in separate cages and left that way till they get used to seeing each other. That cage is Fionas territory. It would be normal for her to fight a newcomer. I wouldn't want to start them off on the wrong footing. Why in such a hurry.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tried letting them loose in the shed together but they ran under the flight cages biting each other. When it is cooler will try putting them in side by side cages. It is still almost 90 at almost 11 pm. Wanted to try them out today before I had to go back to work for another week. They actually got along better than I expected. By next weekend, Fiona May have new eggs, too, and wanted to let them meet before she laid new eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should just be left in separate cages nest to each other for a week or two. If you start them out to quickly like that, it isn't worth it, then they will feel aggressive toward each other. Not a good start. Like pairing birds, they need to be next to each other for a period of time but not together. They need to get used to each other, or you could set a precedence of them fighting. Don't put them together until they are very used to each other.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Blue and Fiona have checked each other out from afar for a week. Just put them together and they seem to be doing ok. Fiona seems broody and Blue "woo wooed" a lot to her. Both are picking up Timothy hay stalks and walking around. Hope they get along! On the down side, Tracy laid an egg a couple of days ago but hasn't laid the second yet. So I am concerned. She ate and groomed Lucy so think she is ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope they will be okay. I would have let them out in the shed together, and let them decide when ready to go into Fiona's crate if they wanted to. Putting one in the others cage doesn't always work. Hope all works out.
Don't worry, Tracy will probably lay the second one today.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So far, so good. Have watched them for a couple of hours. Blue keeps picking up pieces of hay but doesn't know yet how to drop them. Fiona is totally obsessed with eggs, watching Tracy sit on hers and hiding under a newspaper and "woo wooing." Lucy just sits near Tracy and looks happy and occasionally grooms Tracy's head. Blue looks delighted to be in a larger cage and is exploring. Fiona is eyeing her now from a higher perch but showing no aggression and preening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. Let us know how it goes. Probably feels good to her to be in a larger area.
How's the weather there? Cool here in the 60's, but supposed to go back up in the 90's in a couple of days. Odd weather.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

In the 60s then 90s then back to the 50s here too. Better than 118! Just checked the girls a little while ago. It is Blues first night in with Fiona. They seem to be getting along although they aren't grooming each other like Lucy and Tracy do. BTW Tracy laid her second egg! . But Blue and Fiona are sitiing on high perches, each on her own perch. Earlier, I put two seed dishes and they were down on the cage floor tigether eating. They seemed relaxed. Hope I can trust them not to scrap while I am at work tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe they'll be okay. You can't expect them to be grooming each other. They are not a mated pair.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Had to take Blue back out again this morning. She was vocalizing endlessly, fanning her tail, and twirling in circles. Problem was that she kept trying to drive Fiona around the cage! Fiona didn't seem too upset but occasionally they would bite each other. Am starting to wonder if Blue is a male. Her owner swore she raised a son. Maybe I was had. Will try them together again later. Do female pigeons show male behaviors as a dominance thing or did I get a male?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Females can act some like males. And females do fan their tales. Hard to tell if we can't see it.
You shouldn't put them in together. Let them go in together. Give them the shed until then.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Blue and Fiona were apart all day, but as it got dark, I put them together and they decided to sit together up on a perch and are bobbing heads to each other.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Blue and Fiona seemed to be getting along better so left them together while I went to work. Success I think! Fiona had her head tucked for a while under Blue, I didn't see any blood or feathers or bullying, and they were walking together in the water pan I left along with the air conditioner in the 90 plus heat. Hope they will bond like Tracy and Lucy have bonded! Will have to post photos and send some to Blues former owner.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's wonderful! They seem to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tonight when I went to close the shed doors for the night, both girls were sitting together happily up on the same perch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sweet dreams girls.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Sweet dreams girls.


 ......................


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, tonight somebody laid an egg! Suspect it was Fiona as she is acting broody. Hope it us not fertile, that the feminine looking but masculine acting Blue also acts eggs soon. How do you candle your eggs?  they seem very happy together.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At about day 5 hold up the egg, in a dark corner of the she or outside, but don't shake it or drop it. I just shine a small bright flashlight at the wide end, so that the light goes through the egg. If fertile you will see tiny veins running through the egg.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi cwebster, 
Blue does sound like a male but my both the hens acted like males when young and calmed down when laid an egg. If she has laid already and raised a son, she would have calmed down but yes every pigeon is different so we never know. 
Hope the egg is not fertile else you might have another nice experience of seeing chicks growing up and parents putting their all efforts in raising them. 
Cant wait to see photos of your birds, so whenever you have time. 
Nice thread BTW and congratulations, you have four pigeons now.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, will check out the egg/eggs in four more days. Kiddy, yes, we have four pigeons now and hopefully they will be happier since each has a friend. Am hoping Blue is a female because four is enough for us. We love them dearly. Will try to post photo this weekend. Fiona sure didn't wait long to make an egg. She is really obsessed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That egg was in the making while the birds were in separate cages. They don't have to be in the same cage.
Anyone want to make bets on Blues gender? I think Blue is a hen.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> That egg was in the making while the birds were in separate cages. They don't have to be in the same cage.
> Anyone want to make bets on Blues gender? I think Blue is a hen.


I think Blue is a male but since the previous owner said she has raised a son so chances of her being female increase. I know females do act like males but I tend to think them males until they lay eggs 
So Blue is going to be male, I am good at losing though


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> I think Blue is a male but since the previous owner said she has raised a son so chances of her being female increase. I know females do act like males but I tend to think them males until they lay eggs
> So Blue is going to be male, I am good at losing though



Kiddy, did you see the thread where cwebster found Blue? The owner said it was a female, who had an egg hatch that was a male. Something happened to the cock bird, and the owner was worried that the Mom (Blue) would pair up with the son, so wanted to rehome the Mom. I don't think she was lying. Why would she?
Besides, I think she looks like a female.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey I never saw that thread 
But I read in this thread where cwebster said she has raised a son.
And knowing about everything in the previous thread you were interested in making bets so you can win
I get it now  
But she doesn't sound like a female


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why not? I have had females that seemed more male. Not all are alike.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Me too have had two such females. Even I think all the females behave like males when young? I didn't see a calm female since start who really presented herself as hen since a squeaker.
Did you see such calm hens?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they do act like females, but not always.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm.. I would love to see such a hen who behaves hen since childhood  
I would love to know when Blue lays as well. Lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tracy and Lucy have four eggs they share. Fiona and Blue only have one egg so far. Will try to get photos thus weekend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Photos will be nice. Thanks.


----------

